# how is COI calculated?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd read about COI before, but couldn't remember exactly, so I just did a quick search and found a great article explaining it with hypothetical examples. 

Hope this helps 

http://www.ashgi.org/articles/breeding_coi.htm


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it would be nearly impossible for us to figure out a coi accurately, but poodlepedigree will do it for us. It is all based on common ancestors, where they appear and how often. The coi`s on your pups will be nice and low.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys, I did submit a test litter just in case. so Im waiting on the results for that.


----------

